# Advanced Compound Coach



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have a great coach but she has only shot recurve and i am looking for someone in northern va or someone that i can send videos too for review and we do like an online coaching thing... any compound coach suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

iharangozo94 said:


> i have a great coach but she has only shot recurve and i am looking for someone in northern va or someone that i can send videos too for review and we do like an online coaching thing... any compound coach suggestions would be appreciated.


Post up still pictures.
Send me a video.

Either works.

Just read the sticky.
I am a certified NFAA Level II coach.
I can help with recurve barebow, recurve FITA, and all levels of compound shooting.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

ill put some up later today


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*ArcheryLessonsOnline.com*

I own a great advanced compound archery instructional website that you should check out. www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com

You can read more about me on my bio listed on the main page.

-Adam


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheMathewsman15


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

I watched your shooting. I see a loss of back tension. Your arrow tip at full draw shows that you are not really set and ready to start your execution of the shot. It is a common mistake. You are not pulling with your large muscles of your back and you are relying on your arms.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Free coaching is bad advice!*

With free coaching especially on AT, you get what you pay for...nothing.ukey:

See: Larry Wise or Frank Pearson. If you want to shoot better you're going to have to work with a coach face-to-face and pay for it.


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

JohnR said:


> With free coaching especially on AT, you get what you pay for...nothing.ukey:
> 
> See: Larry Wise or Frank Pearson. If you want to shoot better you're going to have to work with a coach face-to-face and pay for it.


I agree face-to-face is best. If that statement is because of what I said then you are off-base and out of line. He asked and I told him what I saw. All basic observations from that video. :shade:

Personal Coach of a two time Unlimited Compound World champion and Unlimited Vegas Champion. She got what she paid nothing for.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

JohnR said:


> With free coaching especially on AT, you get what you pay for...nothing.ukey:
> 
> See: Larry Wise or Frank Pearson. If you want to shoot better you're going to have to work with a coach face-to-face and pay for it.


o. i jumped 100+ points this year with coaching from ben cleland and i talked to him maybe twice face to face. youre entitled to your own opinion. thanks for the advice archerone. those videos were from the middle of the summer and ive been doing alot of work since then. (working with my back)


----------



## Archerone (Mar 30, 2006)

iharangozo94 said:


> o. i jumped 100+ points this year with coaching from ben cleland and i talked to him maybe twice face to face. youre entitled to your own opinion. thanks for the advice archerone. those videos were from the middle of the summer and ive been doing alot of work since then. (working with my back)


Great to hear! Keep up the good work!:wink:


----------



## Sugar (Apr 11, 2004)

Len cardinale is still coaching... he's in central NJ just a few hour drive from Va. depending where your located... have ya ever heard of him?

He is one of the worlds top archery coaches...


----------

